# Whats in fashion at your age?



## mactabby (Aug 6, 2008)

What age should you stop dressing like your still a teenager? *lol* And how do you know whats "in fashion" at your age group? I'm be 26 tomorrow and I still dress the same as in high school. Really no style what so ever. Mostly tees and jeans...... Kinda blah really..... I NEED a change. I see all these differnt styles now, and their super cute, but how would I look in them. HAHA I feel like I want to start dressing a bit more sexy, but not slutty, kwim? I love Abercrombie!! Thats mostly what I wear.... Thats still ok to wear, right? *lol* I just feel like I'm getting to old for some stuff.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm 23 and often be thought as 18 because of the way I dress. I think it's also because how I look, even though I now like to wear make up. Maybe my height helps that too.. I'm 5'3" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




to me though, jeans and tees are ageless.. if you feel you're too old for some stuff, maybe you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't mean to let you down or anything, but you could try some cute stuff without being to 'slutty'. 
maybe check out some styles at teenvogue. Maybe the people there are too young but hey, you've gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 6, 2008)

Watch What Not To Wear. That show is great because they are always talking about age appropriate clothes and looking sexy but not slutty. Really great rules and tips to go by.


----------



## seonmi (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree. I love What not to wear. It gives you some basic rules that you can get after watching several episodes. I'm 20, turing 21 in December. People usually think I'm 15 when I wear tee, jeans, with no makeup (I am not often like this now). Some recs: get some nice tops, nice fitted jeans in dark color, white, or beige (but not the light blue with holes and fading areas), nice jacket, heels (no flipflop), accessories (not from Claires). That's what I usually wear for a casual but not sloppy outfit.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree! i am a WNTW (What not to wear) FANNN! i watch it religiously every single day! 

I think abercrombie is a bit young for a 26 yr old depending on what you buy.
Honestly, watch the show! it will give you a ton of tips!

I am 20 almost 21, and i sometimes dress from the women's section. I know that sound crazy but the juniors section clothes are really little girly seeming to me now adays! 

i think just adding a pair of heels to a plain tee or tank with a pair of dark jeans and great acessories really dresses up and grows it up as opossed to a pair of flips and nothing else.


----------



## mactabby (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah! I forgot about that show. I'm not that bad though (aleast I don't think so *lol*), as some of those ppl on there.....  HAHA! But yeah I know what you mean, I can watch it to pick up on the styles. Good idea btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What channel does it come on and what time?


----------



## Korms (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_I am 20 almost 21, and i sometimes dress from the women's section. I know that sound crazy but the juniors section clothes are really little girly seeming to me now adays!_

 
But at 21, as an adult and grown woman, are you not supposed to be shopping in the women's section, I thought juniors clothing was for..well..juniors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unless of course clothing is categorised differently where you are to what I am used to, in which case ignore me!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea I definitely love WNTW! Even if your dress sense isn't horrible, they give lots of great ideas for new outfits. They've also done a number of people who were dressing too young for their age, but they still manage to come out looking young and fresh and really put together. 

I've been thinking the same thing as you! All I wear is jeans and tees, and in the winter it's jeans, tees, and a sweater! I'm all over the hollister clothes so I do dress pretty young. I'm turning 22 this year but I'm going into my last year at university so I figure I still have a year to dress like I do. Cosmo sometimes has some cool ideas when they focus on a celeb's style and show you how to do it, things like that. 
H&M might be a good store to start, sometimes they have some really great pieces you are unlikely to find elsewhere (although some stuff is just like wtf?). 
Oh, and WNTW is on TLC. I dunno where you live so I'm not sure what channel that would be! They usually show repeats on weekdays at I think 6:00. And then Friday night at 9:00 is when their new shows are on. They usually show a couple in a row on Friday night.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 18, 2008)

I am 20, and yes, I do still wear some clothes from the junior's department. However many of the things I own are things from many years ago, as during the summer I am a tank top and Soffe kind of girl. I do notice that I've become more and more bored with the teen stores as I grow older-if I see one more long belted graphic tee with vest, skinny jeans, and ratty neck scarf I will lose my mind. I prefer not only pieces I pick up on clearance at Express, but I do love Abercrombie for little bits and pieces. I can go almost anywhere and find a piece or two that I would like. And my mum, she's 53, but she occasionally finds a piece that works for her in the junior's department. Most of the stuff though-I am too old for it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 18, 2008)

I am 27 and I like to dress sexy or comfortable. But I stay away from graphic tees and clothes that would make me look 18 again. I need to stay away from Wet Seal and Charlotte Russe though, I think I am growing out of it.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 18, 2008)

im 25 and i just wear whatever i like. i dont care if its young looking, as longs as it looks good and it fits properly


----------



## pink_lily002 (Aug 19, 2008)

I work as a manager for Pac Sun, so it's pretty much expected of me to look even younger than I am because of the clothing styles we sell.  When I worked for Hollister, I dressed like the mannequins because I wanted to project the brand's image.....at Pac Sun, not so much!  I *hate* being mistaken for anything less than a amanger.  So, in order to still project the brand image and look a bit closer to my age (I don't look 25...I look 20!) while making it obvious that I'm not a youngin', I typically wear dark jeans, sandals, and a solid-colored tee with some minimal accessories.  Honestly, it's all about what YOU are comfortable in!  Personally, I feel out of place and dressed younger when I'm wearing Hollister or Abercrombie stuff, but I've found that they're "adult" brand, Ruehl, is actually quite nice.  It's pretty much the same stuff, but more "grown-up" and flattering for those of us who aren't quite in the demographic for the younger stores!

I actually get all my solid-colored tees from Pac Sun.  They're fantastic - lightweight, easy to layer, and they come in TONS of colors (everything from neon pink to the standard black).  The price is quite nice too, and there's frequently some sort of promotion, i.e. two tee's for $20 or something like that.  Even when I'm not at work, that's usually how I dress, although I might add a scarf or more interesting accessories.


----------



## Briar (Aug 20, 2008)

Heh.  I'm 37 and what I strive for at my age is to look sensual and attractive, without looking too "young".  No midriff baring tops or halters for me but I have killer cleavage and show it off whenever possible.  

I actually love the empire style and bohemian patterned clothing that I'm seeing in stores a lot these days.  Of course, I don't usually go for trendy stuff, and prefer to mix and match for a more personal style.   That's appropriate at any age.


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, I'm 30 and I like to dress like Kim Kardashian style, I like the sexy fitted style... 

My jeans are usually frankie b etc I love to wear sexy slutty Sky tops. I am not afraid to admit I still shop at Forever21 etc, and I like the "slutty professional looking" clothes from Bebe, such as really tight pencil skirts etc. I am self employed so I can wear pajamas all day, I don't need to dress up, I just like to. I also wear stuff like Marc Jacobs etc. 

I am petite so I shop at the juniors section all the time. 

I wearl Juicy Couture, Ella Moss, really "young" stuff. Basically I am living a teenagers dream, I am buying all the stuff I couldn't afford when I was a teen (when I was one I had NO cute clothes to wear at all), so I have to make up for lost time. I am dressing and looking like a teenager but on an adult's budget. 

I feel like a repressed teenager, I even like Hello Kitty, Tokidoki, I listen to Britney Spears and the Spice Girls.
I could never wear something older like Ann Taylor etc. I like the really fitted sexpot look... haha


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 23, 2008)

I still dress like I did in high school mostly. I'm almost 21 but for me it's a lot of Vintage Bargaining and Urban Outfitters. I try to keep up with the latest fashions, but sometimes I am way behind on it. One thing I can't seem to get rid of are my skinny jeans, I just don't look good in anything else IMO. Probably the only kiddy thing I wear right now.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Well, I'm 30 and I like to dress like Kim Kardashian style, I like the sexy fitted style... 

My jeans are usually frankie b etc I love to wear sexy slutty Sky tops. I am not afraid to admit I still shop at Forever21 etc, and I like the "slutty professional looking" clothes from Bebe, such as really tight pencil skirts etc. I am self employed so I can wear pajamas all day, I don't need to dress up, I just like to. I also wear stuff like Marc Jacobs etc. 

I am petite so I shop at the juniors section all the time. 

I wearl Juicy Couture, Ella Moss, really "young" stuff. Basically I am living a teenagers dream, I am buying all the stuff I couldn't afford when I was a teen (when I was one I had NO cute clothes to wear at all), so I have to make up for lost time. I am dressing and looking like a teenager but on an adult's budget. 

I feel like a repressed teenager, I even like Hello Kitty, Tokidoki, I listen to Britney Spears and the Spice Girls.
I could never wear something older like Ann Taylor etc. I like the really fitted sexpot look... haha_

 
Ann Taylor sells tight pencil skirts, fitted cardigans and lace camis too! I think you can purchase the same item and it look different on everybody. Its all in how you style it and wear it. Look at Catherine Zeta Jones and Angelina Jolie boh sensual and sexy women who are over 35, both dress very sexy and sometimes bohemian too, but they don't look like Paris and Britney when they do, again its all  in how you wear it.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I still dress like I did in high school mostly. I'm almost 21 but for me it's a lot of Vintage Bargaining and Urban Outfitters. I try to keep up with the latest fashions, but sometimes I am way behind on it. One thing I can't seem to get rid of are my skinny jeans, I just don't look good in anything else IMO. Probably the only kiddy thing I wear right now._

 
What classifies skinny jeans as being kiddie? I don't think Chanel or Balenciaga designs for children and all of their Fall runway shows consisted of skinny jeans. So when teenagers are carrying Chanel bags and wearing Michael Kors jeans and tops are they considered dressing to maturely? I'm confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They only thing that signifies "kiddie dressing" to me is wearing pigtails. Now I will say theres a such thing as age appropriateness alas, Mariah Carey comes to mind! Don't do what she does


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Ann Taylor sells tight pencil skirts, fitted cardigans and lace camis too! I think you can purchase the same item and it look different on everybody. Its all in how you style it and wear it. Look at Catherine Zeta Jones and Angelina Jolie boh sensual and sexy women who are over 35, both dress very sexy and sometimes bohemian too, but they don't look like Paris and Britney when they do, again its all  in how you wear it._

 
True, I just like Bebe more for pencil skirts and tops because it's a bit more sexier. I don't think Paris dresses like a teenager anymore, I look at new candid shots of her everyday on some fashion forums and she dresses very well I think, it doesn't look teenager-like at all, she dresses elegant sometimes, sometimes lady like and sometimes sexy. 

My style tends to be more like Kim Kardashian type. Britney Spears dresses horrible.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_What classifies skinny jeans as being kiddie? I don't think Chanel or Balenciaga designs for children and all of their Fall runway shows consisted of skinny jeans. So when teenagers are carrying Chanel bags and wearing Michael Kors jeans and tops are they considered dressing to maturely? I'm confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They only thing that signifies "kiddie dressing" to me is wearing pigtails. Now I will say theres a such thing as age appropriateness alas, Mariah Carey comes to mind! Don't do what she does
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha. Well since around where I live, a lot of 14-16 year olds wear skinny jeans while the older generation does NOT. My generation doesn't seem to wear them nearly as much as the younger generation does. 

I wouldn't say kiddy, but it seems the ones I wear are targeted more towards teens than young adults.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 24, 2008)

Well its ultra caual in Hawaii, except for tourists from Japan.  Locals my age wear boddah boddah wear (don't bother) of shorts and t shirts. I like to keep my legs covered-even though they are nice-(insects)-so I wear junior's dept skinny jeans, and t's or a dress. I'm not built like someone who is 45, thanks to diet and exercise, so I do not dress like I'm 45, but I don't dress cutesy, and I do not like to bare cleavage because I think a lot of cleavage is vulgar. I try to be low key and never flashy, some people here are offended by flash. I would not think of leaving my place without styling my hair or wearing lipstick and mascara.
I've never seen Kors Jeans in Hawaii, most people here are Ross customers, except for the rich or tourists. It's rIdiculously hot and dirty here, so people dress for function. Men don't wear suits very often and neither do women. Hoisery does not happen. Alot of us don't have air con, so fashion is not copied from magazines, and things come in by cargo boats, so we are ages behind the mainland in terms of style.
Personally, I don't like really tight or shiny clothes, I look for mostly cotton. Polyester is big in my age group, I really detest polyester.


----------

